# Movie: Is Genesis History? (2017)



## Timeshifter (Sep 14, 2020)

Is Genesis history?

I am not religious, this post is not about religion or creationist thinking. Iam not seeking a relious or scientific belief debate here.

I am currently watching this documentary to aid my research in to posibilities of our history.

In the opening sequence, Del Tacket explains how the ground he is standing on (Hills, streams, lakes, gorges, plants and wildlife) was completely different as recently as 1980. He says it was a huge forrest which is now 150ft below ground.














The whole landscape which is now earily similar to places like the grand canyon was completely shaped following the eruption of Mt St Helens. Specifically a few years after the main eruption which caused a mud flow which cut through and reshaped the landscape within a couple of days....




Photographer Reid Blackburn's car after the eruption

You can read much about the power of this eruption all over the web. But we have tidle waves and over 100mph mud flows...

The doc continues to point out these same landscapes world wide.

If we think of this Mount Helens event on a world wide scale, it is not much of a stretch to suggest the mud flud and its obvious indicators we see.

Whatever caused the world wide cataclism, I would suggest happened quickly and recently (Nothing new to this forum)

If we know and can accept this event happened 39 years ago and is clearly documented in the mainstream, how hard can it be to accept a world wide event mud flood?





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Wayback Archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Timeshifter (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TimeshifterDate: 2019-04-12 09:51:23Reaction Score: 16


Is Genesis history?

I am not religious, this post is not about religion or creationist thinking. Iam not seeking a relious or scientific belief debate here.

I am currently watching this documentary to aid my research in to posibilities of our history.

In the opening sequence, Del Tacket explains how the ground he is standing on (Hills, streams, lakes, gorges, plants and wildlife) was completely different as recently as 1980. He says it was a huge forrest which is now 150ft below ground.





The whole landscape which is now earily similar to places like the grand canyon was completely shaped following the eruption of Mt St Helens. Specifically a few years after the main eruption which caused a mud flow which cut through and reshaped the landscape within a couple of days....

Photographer Reid Blackburn's car after the eruption

You can read much about the power of this eruption all over the web. But we have tidle waves and over 100mph mud flows...

The doc continues to point out these same landscapes world wide.

If we think of this Mount Helens event on a world wide scale, it is not much of a stretch to suggest the mud flud and its obvious indicators we see.

Whatever caused the world wide cataclism, I would suggest happened quickly and recently (Nothing new to this forum)

If we know and can accept this event happened 39 years ago and is clearly documented in the mainstream, how hard can it be to accept a world wide event mud flood?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2019-04-12 12:08:28Reaction Score: 2


Interesting. So 2-5 inches of fallout from a volcano that blew the top off a mountain and either liquefied its covering or spewed fresh mud from within at a speed of 100mph down its remains ([British sarcasm alert] wonder who stuck around to measure that bugger! ) to leave behind 150 feet high piles of mud ([sarcasm again] I guess the rock capping must have been the ash cloud/fall out) and a still massive but broken mountain as physical evidence of an explosion. The question is where are all the broken mountains in mud flooded areas of the earth?
Russia must be full of them.
I should just mention that the outline of the foreground hill in those pictures looks identical save for the obvious lack of trees in the 'after' photograph.


----------



## Timeshifter (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TimeshifterDate: 2019-04-12 12:16:33Reaction Score: 7


Perhaps a volcanic eruption is just one method of destruction.

Is it posible there are other methods we can not see, or understand?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2019-04-12 14:31:57Reaction Score: 14


Kind of an aside but here’s my Mt St. Helens story. I was backpacking in the mountains, two states away. The evening before we were setting up camp and my partner stated he was getting really weird feelings, which were instantly contagious, so we just scooped up everything and moved. We thought a grizzly bear was perhaps scoping us out or we were too close to some kill there. Your instincts are heightened when you are possible prey. The next evening we headed back to our college town and there was this strange fog only it wasn’t fog and was getting worse. The only thing we could speculate was the bomb had finally hit somewhere (no iPhones/internet!!). Very sobering. 
We stopped at the first place to ask and learned it was the volcano. My memories after that were purely selfish as they were going to cancel finals and I was about to graduate finally. They didn’t and it was a mess.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: esgee1Date: 2019-04-13 04:04:09Reaction Score: 9


I actually visited Mount St. Helens in the 1990s. It was a big deal when I was younger. The geography of the area did change after the eruption and the resulting pyroclastic flow displaced a lot of the forest and raised the surface elevation and layout of Spirit Lake.

What I remember most was reading about Harry R. Truman who owned Mount St. Helens Lodge at Spirit Lake. He was well known in the media at the time as the man who didn't evacuate. (He was quite a character and did various interviews prior to the eruption.) His lodge, his cats and his final resting place are now under many many feet of pyroclastic flow.

The video below is about Harry R. Truman _(yes he had a similar name as that __US President__)_ in the days prior to the eruption. The end of the video shows a recreation of what it might have been like for him when the pyroclastic flow hit his location:


Future archaeologists will one day dig up the remnants of his lodge and ponder over all the artifacts.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2019-04-13 19:01:09Reaction Score: 12




Timeshifter said:


> Is Genesis history?
> I am not religious, this post is not about religion or creationist thinking. I am not seeking a religious or scientific belief debate here.


Much of the bible is being proven true. Christian source "Judea was known as one of the centers of glass manufacturing in the Roman world. Archaeologists excavated the remains of a glass production facility at the foot of Mt. Carmel, near Haifa, when it was discovered by workers of the Jezreel Valley Railroad Project." (2016)
"Excavators of Tell es-Safi (the Philistine city of Gath) have made many discoveries over 20 years of excavations, but in 2015 they found the monumental gate of Gath from the time of Goliath (its most famous resident)." (2015)
more finds. **** even more finds.**** Sodom and Gomorrah discovered.****cities of Megiddo, Hazor, and Gezer unearthed. Lots of cities buried by time (or mud floods), or volcanic ash, or God's wrath. Take your pick.
There are scores of such examples from MSM too. I'd provide more of them but my internet is a fair-weather friend and it's raining right now so I'm having trouble getting it to work.
Someone on this site suggested once that the bible was called "the good book" because they recognized that it contained the true histories while all the rest of history was being altered in their time, which I thought was an interesting viewpoint.
"The same thing which is now called Christian Religion existed among the Ancients. They have begun to call Christian the true religion which existed before."—St. Augustine.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BrokenAgateDate: 2019-04-19 18:15:25Reaction Score: 6


Comparing the Bible to the myths of other religions, and knowing what I now know about history, it seems like the writers of Genesis (and parts of some other books, as well) were trying to convey highly advanced ideas in a language that was no longer adequate for the job. They were passing on stories that they had learned from their ancestors but, lacking an understanding of the concepts, since so much time had passed, they did the best they could with the understanding they possessed. It would be like one of those "previously uncontacted tribes" that we occasionally read about trying to explain things like fighter jets, nuclear war, and computer technology using their own language. This is the feeling I get now when reading Genesis. 

For example, as with other myths, we have a few people surviving a catastrophe and saving some animals in some sort of vessel. An ark was simply a large box for storing sacred objects. Here, though, it became translated into a huge boat that could ride out the waters of a flood, with animals and people inside of it. Maybe originally it was some kind of technology, a means of preserving, not actual animals, but their frozen embryos, which would then later be grown in a laboratory. Maybe it was not an ark, but a building that was waterproofed and could survive a flood. Whatever it was, a literal boat full of animals just doesn't seem logical when taken literally.

When we read of the creation story, are we really reading of a re-creation? It seems that floods of water and mud have been common all through history, so we may be reading about  one of many earth-encompassing catastrophes, after which humanity had to start all over again from scratch. I think Plato wrote about that very thing, in his "Timaeus and Critias," where he has one of the characters saying to Solon that there have been numerous catastrophes on the Earth, and after each one, humanity must begin again like children to relearn everything they lost. Genesis may be describing one of the worst of the disasters, one which nearly annihilated humans from the face of the Earth.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2019-04-19 20:36:25Reaction Score: 7


Genesis isn't just about the original creation; that was summed up succinctly in Genesis 1:1-"In the beginning God created the heavens and the earth." Period. If I did something that marvelous, I'd have more to say about it but all we get is that. The rest of Genesis first chapter is about what happened to that creation and how it was fixed. When Adam and Eve are told to REplenish the earth, it wasn't just to populate the earth but basically to RE-populate or replenish the earth. 

I've also considered that Noah's ark could very well have been a seed bank of sorts and carrying embryos but you'd still need wombs to house them so there had to be some live animals involved.


----------



## Mabzynn (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MabzynnDate: 2019-04-19 21:22:44Reaction Score: 2




whitewave said:


> Genesis isn't just about the original creation; that was summed up succinctly in Genesis 1:1-"In the beginning God created the heavens and the earth." Period. If I did something that marvelous, I'd have more to say about it but all we get is that. The rest of Genesis first chapter is about what happened to that creation and how it was fixed. When Adam and Eve are told to REplenish the earth, it wasn't just to populate the earth but basically to RE-populate or replenish the earth.
> 
> I've also considered that Noah's ark could very well have been a seed bank of sorts and carrying embryos but you'd still need wombs to house them so there had to be some live animals involved.


Or just a whole bunch of equipment


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2019-04-20 03:42:33Reaction Score: 6




Mabzynn said:


> Or just a whole bunch of equipment


I figured they had to be working on something like that. There's a genetic war going on and the "Y" chromosome is losing. Badly.


----------



## Mabzynn (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MabzynnDate: 2019-04-20 10:02:55Reaction Score: 9




whitewave said:


> I figured they had to be working on something like that. There's a genetic war going on and the "Y" chromosome is losing. Badly.


I think there's just a straight up genetic war going on.  All the hybrid images found in history make a lot more sense:


----------



## BStankman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BStankmanDate: 2019-04-20 10:53:10Reaction Score: 7




BrokenAgate said:


> Comparing the Bible to the myths of other religions, and knowing what I now know about history, it seems like the writers of Genesis (and parts of some other books, as well) were trying to convey highly advanced ideas in a language that was no longer adequate for the job. They were passing on stories that they had learned from their ancestors but, lacking an understanding of the concepts, since so much time had passed, they did the best they could with the understanding they possessed. It would be like one of those "previously uncontacted tribes" that we occasionally read about trying to explain things like fighter jets, nuclear war, and computer technology using their own language. This is the feeling I get now when reading Genesis.
> 
> For example, as with other myths, we have a few people surviving a catastrophe and saving some animals in some sort of vessel. An ark was simply a large box for storing sacred objects. Here, though, it became translated into a huge boat that could ride out the waters of a flood, with animals and people inside of it. Maybe originally it was some kind of technology, a means of preserving, not actual animals, but their frozen embryos, which would then later be grown in a laboratory. Maybe it was not an ark, but a building that was waterproofed and could survive a flood. Whatever it was, a literal boat full of animals just doesn't seem logical when taken literally.
> 
> When we read of the creation story, are we really reading of a re-creation? It seems that floods of water and mud have been common all through history, so we may be reading about  one of many earth-encompassing catastrophes, after which humanity had to start all over again from scratch. I think Plato wrote about that very thing, in his "Timaeus and Critias," where he has one of the characters saying to Solon that there have been numerous catastrophes on the Earth, and after each one, humanity must begin again like children to relearn everything they lost. Genesis may be describing one of the worst of the disasters, one which nearly annihilated humans from the face of the Earth.



I agree with you completely.
Not only have we proven over and over that these fairy tales are based on actual history,
Sodom and Gomorrah are at the bottom of the Dead Sea

As we rediscover technological advances that approach prediluvian levels, the stories can reinterpreted in new ways that make more sense.
The modern version of your Ark is right here.




I think we would probably find the same thing in the Hindoo Vedas, if they had left anyone alive that could properly translate them.



whitewave said:


> Someone on this site suggested once that the bible was called "the good book" because they recognized that it contained the true histories while all the rest of history was being altered in their time, which I thought was an interesting viewpoint.


Whoever said that is very astute. 

Lately I have been contemplating if the prediluvian civilization of the watchers or the fallen ones, and if their demonization is one of those alterations.  It is a slippery slope, but their association with Lucifer may not be what we are told.

The watchers are referenced as "those who are awake", "a holy one come down from heaven" 
It seems to me they are describing the non NPC group of the population that appear to have a soul.
Related to today, they seem to be the opposite of those that have "befouled the earth with their deeds"


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2019-04-20 13:21:38Reaction Score: 1




BStankman said:


> I agree with you completely.
> Not only have we proven over and over that these fairy tales are based on actual history,
> Sodom and Gomorrah are at the bottom of the Dead Sea
> 
> ...


Those who have gnowledge, light, are enlightened, principalities of the air...


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: AndromedaDate: 2019-04-20 15:27:26Reaction Score: 1




whitewave said:


> I figured they had to be working on something like that. There's a genetic war going on and the "Y" chromosome is losing. Badly.


Could you enlighten me about the "Y" and "X" chromosomes in this on-going genetic war? I'm not very well educated on chromosomes.

Please?


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2019-04-21 06:56:57Reaction Score: 1




Andromeda said:


> Could you enlighten me about the "Y" and "X" chromosomes in this on-going genetic war? I'm not very well educated on chromosomes.
> 
> Please?


Don't want to derail the thread so sent a PM.


Mabzynn said:


> I think there's just a straight up genetic war going on.  All the hybrid images found in history make a lot more sense:


Ancient Aliens had a 4 hour episode on that very thing. (At least I think it was 4 hours. I fell asleep for 2 hours after digging up half the yard weeds but it was still on when I woke up.) I was awake for the first part about our genetic "evolution" and how there are some genes we have that no other mammal has. Fell asleep when they started talking about aliens/Annunaki. 

It does look like our genetic make-up has been tampered with because we have examples of earlier hominids (supposedly) that lack some of those genes then we got an upgrade. They were saying that Adam and Eve were the most current iteration of the new model that could think/reason, speak, walk upright, use tools, etc. We got the full options package (except for longevity). Apparently, we're not waiting for the aliens to come back and give us another upgrade to include longevity; we're learning to fix short life spans ourselves.

They also mentioned that the resets occurred whenever we got a new upgrade, wiping out all the old models. Could be, but the bible has that stipulation that we're not to breed outside our race which would only make sense from a scientific experiment point of view. You want to control as many variables as you can keeping each "strain" pure. If that's the case, we totally screwed up their experiment. LOL.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ripvanwillieDate: 2019-04-22 17:44:02Reaction Score: 2




Mabzynn said:


> I think there's just a straight up genetic war going on.  All the hybrid images found in history make a lot more sense:


A repeat of history? We may be half chimp and half pig. Check out this work by Dr. McCarthy called the hybrid hypothesis. He is an expert on avian hybridization. There used to be an excellent video on this, but of course, youtube removed it.
The Hybrid Hypothesis: Introduction


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: prophetdivDate: 2019-04-27 03:10:11Reaction Score: 1




ripvanwillie said:


> A repeat of history? We may be half chimp and half pig. Check out this work by Dr. McCarthy called the hybrid hypothesis. He is an expert on avian hybridization. There used to be an excellent video on this, but of course, youtube removed it.
> The Hybrid Hypothesis: Introduction


Fascinating. Eating pigs is forbidden in the OT. Maybe they knew this was cannibalism.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2019-04-27 18:04:49Reaction Score: 0


Dang. I’m going to have to build up to watching that video even though I believe this is going now.


----------



## wild heretic (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: wild hereticDate: 2019-04-29 19:15:43Reaction Score: 11




ripvanwillie said:


> A repeat of history? We may be half chimp and half pig. Check out this work by Dr. McCarthy called the hybrid hypothesis. He is an expert on avian hybridization. There used to be an excellent video on this, but of course, youtube removed it.
> The Hybrid Hypothesis: Introduction



I've been meaning to expand on an idea that came to me recently and here is a good place to put it.

The pig/chimp theory is such a good one, but scientists fail in their interpretation due to their indoctrination I think (as always).

The arguments against are all due to their assuming Darwinian evolution is a fact. A major world-view failing there, yet again.

However, the pig/chimp theory seems to go against religion theory too with man created in the elohims' image.

I have an idea that could tie the two together. I posted on my forum about a PS4 game called _Horizon Zero Dawn_. This game is super polished and the story line so deep and provocative I think it is perhaps telling us a truth through a computer game. It is basically set 1000 years in the future I think and our world from 2066 is their ancient world which died completely in a wipe-out extinction event. They don't recognize the ruined and half petrified buildings which are now mostly underground in "cave systems".

An artificial intelligence called Gaia was made in preparation for this event and after the cataclysm, started to reseed the earth and humanity by growing a very small number of them in pods like we've seen above. The holograms in these facilities, now under the earth, taught the children basic knowledge. It couldn't teach them all the advancements of the previous age due to a system failure (part of the story I won't go into here). So when the food ran out the children were released into the new earth to look after themselves. They then formed primitive tribal societies.

One of the main characters is the voice of the black fellow who played the Colonel in the TV series Fringe (which I think is another reveal).

Anyway, the Hades program was designed to come online at the end of the new cycle to kill everything so yet another age can come about, but it was activated way too early and tried to kill everything, giving our protagonist something to fight.

Now, how it could tie into the pig/chimp theory is what if "the father" of creation, Yahuah (Yah-hoo-ah, not God or "*Gad*re-el" more commonly known as Satan) or a subsequent artificial intelligence didn't have the original material to build an original human being. It had the blueprint, but not the material due to the wipe-out. It knew that a chimp (or more likely Bigfoot) and a pig could be mashed together with a bit of splicing here and there to make an original human blueprint. Not 100% accurate obviously, but close enough.

This is why we have hair on our bodies for example (which I think the original human didn't have), and animal tendencies. It could also be the reason for the supernatural intervention which created the religions to put us on a human path of civilization and not a retrograde degenerate one of the animal kingdom. Not all races are the same either. I think there is a higher likelihood of the black African race reverting back to the animal genes than other races.

This independent documentary below on Liberia is the best I have ever seen on Africa (although not all of Africa is the same). It truly gave me hope. I honestly thought Africa would be trapped here forever, never ever graduating, never ever becoming truly human, never again to be with or become the father. However, Africa's great salvation lies with Christianity. If Christ is to incarnate a second time I think there will be more than one incarnation and it will be in Africa as a negro. Once the white and yellow races are gone, they will have no caretakers to keep them on the right path of trust and civilization. It will require massive and direct supernatural intervention to bring them to the father (and probably genetic tinkering with the fetus by the grey robots).


Very important to note in the video on the conversion of "General Butt Naked" (33:00 min). Direct supernatural intervention changed a warlord cannibal into an evangelical Christian. This is the future for Africa on a massive scale. They won't be left behind.

At 17:50 min that woman reminds me of homo erectus or something the evolutionists dig up claiming to find a missing link.

At 4:00 min the reporter hears gun shots and says that is the sound of death, but the locals say it is "the sound of music to us". They love living like an animal. That tendency is strong. It'll take a lot to graduate them into a human being.

Also, the myths of old often describe the gods teaching mankind certain skills like Agriculture, herbs etc. Supposedly in the video below describing the name of Satan is actually God (good video) or Gad, Gadre-el taught mankind in the beginning to look after the flock but turned bad later after being idolised and wanting to be like the father himself. Perhaps this is the artificial intelligence created by the "father" to look after mankind.



Also brings new meaning when Jesus said that you can only get to the father through me. I interpret that to mean only by copying how he acts can you follow your human blueprint fully and not revert to your animal genes like our Liberian chums.

Also, the reason I say it is more likely bigfoot than a chimp as part of the human genome is the analysis of supposed Sasquatch hair. The scientist said it was exactly one half human on the maternal side. So did bigfoot take after humans or the other way round. I think bigfoot DNA was taken to make humans.
Bigfoot Is Part Human, and Here Are the DNA Tests to Prove It, Claims Woman

Llyod Pye's famous presentation shows genetic tampering at 1 hour 18 mins in roughly.

Over* 4000 genetic mistakes* in the human genome and only one in the animal kingdom? The AI program is NOT an expert on creation lol. Probably because that was not the original purpose of its creation. The father created Gadre-el to look after and teach mankind, not create humans and the Sun from scratch after an epic extinction event.

So in a nutshell, in this theory we may not be from Adam at all, but an Adam simulacrum which, with supernatural (civilizing) help, can complete the human experiment that the earth was designed for, and graduate leaving the womb and being on the right hand of the father (the original intention).

Also I think the Koran mentions that Adam was 300 foot tall. That is definitely an ancient human lol.

So with some serious catastrophic failings, humans got wiped and the AI Gadre-el had to create everything artificially again with animal genes, including an artificial sulfur lamp, aka the Sun, and the glass sky incubator. Not the greatest system as the Earth has expanded greatly since the middle ages, but we are still here and the Earth does seem to be stable nowadays.

There is also the great German video on the Urzeit code, which has a place somewhere for sure.

It's basically a super charged "old" earth creates giant ancient organisms from modern species. Scientists recreated it in the lab.

"Gad" as an artificial intelligence reminds me of a Glitch in the Matrix post on Reddit I read a few years back which I can't find now. A young man from Alaska was fishing I think and moored on a tiny isolated island and just lay sun bathing on the beach for a while. A "person" appeared before him and told him it was God and to ask it any question. He was too dumbstruck to think properly and asked it if there were any insects in his world. he said no and disappeared. The interesting part was, this person appeared as an android type being, like an artificial entity. I thought, does God need a machine vessel to appear on earth? How interesting. Makes more sense if Gad is AI.


----------



## Mabzynn (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MabzynnDate: 2019-04-29 21:28:23Reaction Score: 1




prophetdiv said:


> Fascinating. Eating pigs is forbidden in the OT. Maybe they knew this was cannibalism.


Interesting, so under this thought process we could be:

4 “ ‘Some animals only chew the cud. Some only have hooves that are separated in two. You must not eat those animals. Camels chew the cud. But their hooves are not separated in two. So they are “unclean” for you. 5 Rock badgers chew the cud. But their hooves are not separated in two. So they are “unclean” for you. 6 Rabbits chew the cud. But their hooves are not separated in two. So they are “unclean” for you. 7 Pigs have hooves that are separated completely in two. But they do not chew the cud. So they are “unclean” for you. 8 You must not eat the meat of those animals. You must not even touch their dead bodies. They are “unclean” for you.

9 “ ‘Many creatures live in the water of the oceans and streams. You can eat all those that have fins and scales. 10 Treat as “unclean” all the creatures in the oceans or streams that do not have fins and scales. That includes all those that move together in groups and all those that do not. 11 Treat them as “unclean.” Do not eat their meat. Treat their dead bodies as “unclean.” 12 Regard as “unclean” everything that lives in the water that does not have fins and scales.

13 “ ‘Here are the birds you must treat as “unclean.” Do not eat them because they are “unclean.” The birds include eagles, vultures and black vultures. 14 They include red kites and all kinds of black kites. 15 They include all kinds of ravens. 16 They include horned owls, screech owls, gulls and all kinds of hawks. 17 They include little owls, cormorants and great owls. 18 They include white owls, desert owls and ospreys. 19 They also include storks, hoopoes, bats and all kinds of herons.

20 “ ‘Treat as “unclean” every flying insect that walks on all fours. 21 But you can eat some flying insects that walk on all fours. Their legs have joints so they can hop on the ground. 22 Here are the insects you can eat. You can eat all kinds of locusts, katydids, crickets and grasshoppers. 23 Treat as “unclean” every other creature with wings and four legs.

26 “ ‘Suppose an animal has hooves that are not separated completely in two. Or suppose an animal does not chew the cud. Then these animals are “unclean” for you. If you touch the dead body of any of them, you will be “unclean.” 27 Many animals walk on all fours. But those that walk on their paws are “unclean” for you. Anyone who touches their dead bodies will be “unclean” until evening. 28 If a person picks up their dead bodies, that person must wash their clothes. They will be “unclean” until evening. These animals are “unclean” for you.

29 “ ‘Many animals move along the ground. Here are the ones that are “unclean” for you. They include weasels, rats and all kinds of large lizards. 30 They also include geckos, monitor lizards, wall lizards, skinks and chameleons. 31 These are the animals that move around on the ground that are “unclean” for you. If you touch their dead bodies, you will be “unclean” until evening. 32 Suppose one of them dies and falls on something. Then that thing will be “unclean.” It does not matter what it is used for. It does not matter whether it is made out of wood, cloth, hide or rough cloth. Put it in water. It will be “unclean” until evening. After that, it will be “clean.” 33 Suppose one of these animals falls into a clay pot. Then everything in the pot will be “unclean.” You must break the pot. 34 Any food that could be eaten but has water on it that came from that pot is “unclean.” And any liquid that could be drunk from it is “unclean.” 35 Anything that the dead body of one of these animals falls on becomes “unclean.” If it is an oven or cooking pot, break it. It is “unclean.” And you must consider it “unclean.” 36 But a spring or a well for collecting water remains “clean.” That is true even if the dead body of one of these animals falls into it. But anyone who touches the dead body is not “clean.” 37 If the dead body falls on any seeds that have not been planted yet, the seeds remain “clean.” 38 But suppose water has already been put on the seeds. And suppose the dead body falls on them. Then they are “unclean” for you.


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dreamtimeDate: 2019-04-30 12:40:53Reaction Score: 5




wild heretic said:


> I've been meaning to expand on an idea that came to me recently and here is a good place to put it.
> 
> The pig/chimp theory is such a good one, but scientists fail in their interpretation due to their indoctrination I think (as always).
> 
> ...


Thanks for this excellent post. Much food for thought.

It reminded me of the 1000 year age-cycles in Zoroastrianism: _The Calendar Conundrum_

It seems to be implied that at the start of every 1000 year cycle a highly developed entity incarnates into the world to jumpstart and frame the spiritual and societal process of that given age, preceded by a catacylsm. Jesus would be around 900-1000 years ago by now.

_The tradition of the coming Saviours, thus triplicated, is set in a framework of cosmic history, whereby "limited time" was identified with a "world year" divided into periods of 1000 years each. [...] There are, however, grounds for thinking that the original figure was rather 6ooo years,as a figure which was increased to 9,000 or 12,000 as scholastics elaborated the scheme. Certainly it is only within the last 6ooo years that any events are represented as taking place upon this earth. [...] At the end of the third period the prophet is born in the getig state, [...] This is a tradition, widely attested among different peoples of the world, that there had once been a golden age on earth, from which pinnacle of happiness and wellbeing mankind had thereafter steadily descended, to reach the troubles and sorrows of the present age. [...]| No doubt, however, a prophetic literature existed earlier among the pagan Iranians which embodied the pessimistic tradition of a decline and fail-a tradition that embraced the legend of the golden age of Yima; and such is the tenacity of ancient Iran that in time Zoroastrian priests evolved a new prophetic literature of their own, in which the two world-views, pessimistic and optimistic, were reconciled in a pattern that repeated itself every thousand years during the fourth period of the world-year. _Your post also made me think about the Zoroastrian cosmology:

_Unlike in Hinduism which explains the creation as the play of God, in Zoroastrian world view creation is part of a grand plan orchestrated by God to deal with the problem of evil._The evil AI would thus be a program invented to make apparent the evil in humans, amplifying it, giving it an opportunity to surface, and be dealt with. This is supported by the observation that evil always feeds on positivity, and thus, is devoid of any action or active principle itself. It is merely a reflection, and if there was no evil in ourselves being touched by this AI, it wouldn't exist.

In the Zoroastrian grand scheme of things, we seem to be somewhere in the last 3000 years, but I haven't looked into where we are right now exactly.



	Post automatically merged: 4/30/19

So I think I've figured out a possible explanations as to where we stand in this grand calender and great scheme that started with the physical genesis, around 5,000 years ago.

There are three accepted opionions on the birth date of Zoroaster: 1,800 BC, 1,000 BC, and 500 BC. I think it is more or less exactly 1,000 BC, which means that in the above calender, thousand years later the first World Saviour appears, which is basically known as Jesus Christ today. According to the revised chronology, this would mean Zoroaster lived around 1,900 years ago.

It also means we are now approaching the year 10,970 in the Zoroastrian calendar, which means a coming catacylsm is imminent, as well as the appearance of a new spiritual teacher, and a global movement towards wisdom, love, truth, and harmony. If Jesus lived around 800-1000 years ago, the only question is how many decades we are away from the next 1000 year cycle.

This is also in line with the Jainist cosmology, which states that we live in the second last age before the times end.

It means we are around 1,000-1,200 years away from the last judgment. The resurrection of the dead probably means that all those pure souls who have already left the game due to having graduated from the influence of evil, will join again for the final show.

The PTB knows that something world shaking will happen within our life time, my current guess is that the next cataclysm is scheduled for around 2040-2050. You can bet that their number one priority right now is to build the most epic underground tunnel and bunker network ever imagined, as well as keeping socieites in constant stress, struggle, and surivival mode to keep them from waking up after the cataclysm.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: AndrinusDate: 2019-05-07 14:59:33Reaction Score: 2




dreamtime said:


> The PTB knows that something world shaking will happen within our life time, my current guess is that the next cataclysm is scheduled for around 2040-2050


This is the prophesized timeframe when we can expect the arrival of "AGI" - artificial general intelligence. AGI would be able to do anything that humans can do, but better. Experts mostly agree that if AGI is there, it will only been short time until the rising of ASI - artificial super intelligence.

Ok, two more options: we see AGI much earlier (what I personally believe) or its already there for a while now, preparing something quietly or already doing crazy things which we probably will never understand 

An ASI would be able to improve itself with digital speed and therefor be right away completely incomprehensible for us. Renowned researchers like Nick Bostrom have hard times figuring out what 'goals' to implement best, so that humanity have a reasonable chance of survival. I have no doubt that an technological entity with an IQ of 1 million will be recognized as a god - and in fact the first churches of this style are already there ("Way of the future").

Of course, nobody is asking us people if we are willing or eager to take the 2nd place or, a bit more dramatic, face the risk of extermination, because, hm, we are maybe not required then anymore. For nothing. On the other hand: we humans usually don't differentiate between black and dark brown ants before we wipe them from our kitchen table, so I doubt an ASI would differentiate between the 'haves' and the 'have-nots', too. But are this good news whatsoever? Finally we humans might experience ultimate egalité  - when all of us were gone.

EDIT: 
Sorry for the doomsday attitude. I am personally an optimist, so I doubt we get exterminated to soon by AI. We will find other ways  And apologies in case I missed the historic aspect this time, and therefor derailed the OP. 

But: AI will affect the way even we here do our research. AI can do bizarre things, like predicting the exact percentage of people suffering from obesity - by analyzing urban aerial fotos. Stuff like that. Or think of the ever-changing yt recommendation engine, which gets stickier all the time.

So, back to history finally: what if someone manages to teach an AI the logic of identifying logic inconsistencies in our written heritage_, in all of it_?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: milhausDate: 2019-05-07 22:57:31Reaction Score: 0




dreamtime said:


> It means we are around 1,000-1,200 years away from the last judgment. The resurrection of the dead probably means that all those pure souls who have already left the game due to having graduated from the influence of evil, will join again for the final show.


Do you think those people could be the 144,000?


----------



## Onthebit (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: OnthebitDate: 2019-05-08 01:47:22Reaction Score: 2




wild heretic said:


> This is why we have hair on our bodies for example (which I think the original human didn't have), and animal tendencies. It could also be the reason for the supernatural intervention which created the religions to put us on a human path of civilization and not a retrograde degenerate one of the animal kingdom. Not all races are the same either. I think there is a higher likelihood of the black African race reverting back to the animal genes than other races.


You mean the hairless black Africans?   I find this distinction of yours disappointing as I follow your site....I do overlook a lot of bias but nah.


----------



## wild heretic (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: wild hereticDate: 2019-05-09 12:56:43Reaction Score: 3




Onthebit said:


> You mean the hairless black Africans?   I find this distinction of yours disappointing as I follow your site....I do overlook a lot of bias but nah.


I think you mean the yellow race, not black. I've seen hairy stubble on a black man's chest. Also Red Indians don't grow beards no? Also, within races such as the white race, a few people don't have much if any body hair at all, and others could be the missing link (such as myself  ). As a side note, most people here in the midlands of Ireland most definitely look like pigs. I see it everywhere. And I don't mean they are overweight (a few are), just their faces look very pig-like.

It's only an idea, not the truth. I explored a "thought experiment".

In the above idea, Gadre-el re-created all the races from Bigfoot/pig as they were all part of the original blueprint (some more pig than bigfoot and some the other way round). However, that is a pure assumption. One of the very interesting things I've recently noticed in the very old maps from the 1400s and before is that I can only find two races. About three quarters of the world seems to have the "white" race drawn (but some areas are empty of figures) and sub-Saharan Africa below the Atlas mountains until the middle of Africa depicts the "black" race. No blacks or Arabs in Ethiopia, which was a bit of a shock to me as today supposedly they are genetically two-thirds black one third Arab (the white race is most definitely drawn in Ethiopia bizzarely, whereas on the same map on the other side of Africa, the black race is drawn).

And yes there were castles and cities in the negro African part (before someone with a chip on their shoulder starts acting up like a hurt child), just like today in Nigeria there are skyscrapers etc. The world traded then like today I suppose.

I couldn't find the yellow, red or east Indian races at all, although they weren't always drawn in there. This is definitely something to look at when looking at supposed medieval maps and texts. See when *the first description or drawing* of a certain race is drawn. Might be revealing as to their date of creation... at least in our present cycle.

A project I'd have to put on a back burner. Native American creation legends might give us clues as well. One of them describes God creating them from dust in an underground cave and breathing life into them, whereby they travelled to the surface. It sounds quite biblical I think and also fits Gadre-el as an AI from a previous very high civilization now buried underground.

Another avenue to explore is Richard Shaver's underworld stories, and any underworld story come to think of it. There are supposedly modern versions of it too. I just have this feeling that its all linked somehow.


Another question to ask in the above idea is, if Gad had to recreate humans, where was the father?

I'd guess that the father and all of the Elohim had long left the earth by then or are dead. They didn't survive the extinction event either, or left long before it happened.

You notice in all these sci-fi flicks, the "first" creator is called "the father" just like in the bible.

Another clue is the obvious technological slant of the original translation of the old testament.

The clues are everywhere really.

Whatever the truth, I don't see "human" creation as a simple creationist/evolution argument at all. It is much bigger than that IMO.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: AndromedaDate: 2019-05-09 13:41:47Reaction Score: 0


I also think the asiatic yellow and Indian red races are later additions. Indian red race claims they escaped total annihilation of their race by migrating here during the destruction of their home planet according to the chronicles of Maya. The asiatic yellow race claims they are from the sun according to Japonic folklore. They are still fighting over this until this day because of origins. Chinese claims they are from the moon, hence the political bipolarism between Japan and China I think. I haven’t looked into Thai, Khmer, Burmese and the vast other branches of the asiatic yellow race. But I guess the latter branches are compromised  due to Buddhism except the economically independent tribes within all the Far East landscape (although they are economically forced to technological assimilation and dependency like us here in the West).


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2019-05-09 15:31:43Reaction Score: 0




wild heretic said:


> Another clue is the obvious technological slant of the original translation of the old testament.
> Whatever the truth, I don't see "human" creation as a simple creationist/evolution argument at all. It is much bigger than that IMO.


Interesting videos, WH. The translator (last video) was especially intriguing. There are other "religious" books I've read that seemed to me more like technical manuals or anything other than religious or philosophical. Maybe the ancients combined religious and scientific and didn't make distinctions between the two? The Sephir Yatzirah is another book that I don't think is supposed to be religious. Reads more like an alchemical manual to me.

Many of these "religious" texts are convoluted history and a distortion of the history we have. Who knows what technological advances we've made simply because the texts that remain to us are viewed through a distorted lens? I think some of the movies (like Genesis) try to hint at this. Sort of a soft disclosure.


----------



## fega72 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: fega72Date: 2020-02-16 11:08:07Reaction Score: 5




wild heretic said:


> Another question to ask in the above idea is, if Gad had to recreate humans, where was the father?


First creation:
Genesis 1/26; 
And *God* said, Let us make man in our image, after our likeness: and let them have dominion over the fish of the sea, and over the fowl of the air, and over the cattle, and over all the earth, and over every creeping thing that creepeth upon the earth.
27;
So _*God*_ _*created*_ _*man*_ in his own image, in the image of _*God*_ _*created he him; male and female*_ created he them.

Then later the recreation by a different God?:

Genesis 2/7;
And the _*Lord God*_ *formed man of the dust of the ground, and breathed into his nostrils the breath of life*; and man became a living soul.
15;
And the *Lord God* took the man, and put him into the garden of Eden to dress it and to keep it.
21;
And the _*Lord God*_ caused a deep sleep to fall upon Adam, and he slept: and he took one of his ribs, and closed up the flesh instead thereof;
22;
And the rib, which the _*Lord God*_ had taken from man, _*made he a woman*_, and brought her unto the man.

In the first time _*God*_ created the male and female. The second time _*Lord God*_ created a male from dust (from scratch?) then (when it was confirmed as a working prototype) using his ribs created a female.
This is definitely two different creation. Two different Gods. And two different outcome. 
The *first time the man was created to rule the earth* (and let them have dominion over the fish of the sea, and over the fowl of the air, and over the cattle, and over all the earth, and over every creeping thing that creepeth upon the earth)
And the* second time*? (And the *Lord God* *took the man*, and _*put him into the garden*_ of Eden _*to dress it and to keep it*_.) Sounds like a gardener (slave) for me...


----------



## wild heretic (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: wild hereticDate: 2020-02-16 12:04:15Reaction Score: 0




fega72 said:


> First creation:
> Genesis 1/26;
> And *God* said, Let us make man in our image, after our likeness: and let them have dominion over the fish of the sea, and over the fowl of the air, and over the cattle, and over all the earth, and over every creeping thing that creepeth upon the earth.
> 27;
> ...


Nice interpretation. I like it a lot.


----------



## Bunnyman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BunnymanDate: 2020-02-16 13:04:05Reaction Score: 1


When examining Genesis one may want to have a look at _this tread_ to balance your sheets.



> Just about everyone has heard of the creation story, well how many people do you think have turned that creation story into a mathematical equation?
> From the Creation of the Universe/Galaxy and all the Epochs from the creation of the Earth to the Dawn of Homo Sapien Sapiens.
> 
> Turning the Creation Story into a Mathematical Equation we Discover Something Unbelievable if not Frightening!
> ...


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: RTP nowDate: 2020-02-16 19:12:26Reaction Score: 2




wild heretic said:


> I've been meaning to expand on an idea that came to me recently and here is a good place to put it.
> 
> The pig/chimp theory is such a good one, but scientists fail in their interpretation due to their indoctrination I think (as always).
> 
> ...


_@wild heretic_, Questions:

1. What African countries have you traveled to?
2. Why will Jesus be the salvation of Africans when he returns as a negro when white Jesus is worshipped more in Africa today than anywhere else?
3. What is so independent about the above "Vice" "documentary"?
4. What's with the "white" guy wearing the white suit? Do you think that's just a coincidence?
5. What is it that Africans need salvation from? Is it cannibalism? If so, hopefully Jesus comes to America first because there's a lot of that here.

Not being a purely religion person and probably less informed than most on the topic, I prefer to not scatter and project my unfounded religious ideas and biases to people I know nothing about. From my travels and interactions with a wide diverse group of people, Africans are among the most religious and certainly the biggest followers of christianity. The video you reference as being the best documentary on Africa is typical of the propaganda nonsense that is typical of western media. Regarding the "Liberia" experiment, it was and continues to be an experiment on the part of the US. In my opinion, Liberia and many parts of west Africa were likely very lightly populated post re-set and the American Colonization Society was established [American Colonization Society - Wikipedia](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Colonization_Society) as a means to ship the black people to Africa. The level of devolution of the people of Liberia is no different from anywhere else in the world where you have people struggling to come out of whatever the re-set event was.

Rather than projecting salvationist theology onto people different from us, we should stick to cleaning us the TREMENDOUS mess in our own backyard. In other words, let's stick to trying to solve the riddle of how we got in this pickle. My low IQ tells me that the answer is to be found not necessarily in Africa where the people have been tricked into believing all sorts of nonsense, but right here in America and Europe. Just saying, the tricksters may just well be the ones sitting at the top of the cookie jar. To be clear, IMHO, the "tricksters" are not necessarily the true Architecture Of Control, they are simply proxies for the AOCs. For whatever reason, these tricksters were more easily infected with the "shiny" syndrome virus (TSSV). This is a virus that affects those among us wedded to materialism and the illusion of "money". Unfortunately, nome of us are fully immune from TSSV. The key to building ones immunity is to recognize it and guard against by "Knowing Thyself" and doing internal work. 

Pointing fingers and worrying whether or not the Chinese, Africans, Americans or any other group will ascend the throne of Jesus is a waste of time. If we are going to look to help the "africans", we should start with an honest assessment and evaluation of how they or any other group got in the mess they are in.


----------



## wild heretic (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: wild hereticDate: 2020-02-16 20:31:36Reaction Score: 0




RTP now said:


> _@wild heretic_, Questions:
> 
> 1. What African countries have you traveled to?
> 2. Why will Jesus be the salvation of Africans when he returns as a negro when white Jesus is worshipped more in Africa today than anywhere else?
> ...


Its just an idea that came to me after watching a few youtube videos.

To answer ur last question is an easy one. Africa is as it is becasue of africans, just as germany is as it is because of germans and england is as it is because of the english, or at least they used to be.

People make the countries' culture and no one else. Thats self evident to us all i think. Clearly christianity has had a profound positive impact on general butt naked andoffers asolution to covenant building.

Ivebegun to think that maybe we should all be left alone and do what we do and make our own heaven. Maybe fitting a square peg into a round hole is cruel and a waste of time. If people in one area want to kill and eat each other who are we to judge if it makes them happy. As long as they arent eating us as that would be our hell.

Then again, if the earth is an incubator with an original pre destined purpose and ending then none of us will be left alone and there is nothing we can do about it.

The biggest take away from the liberia video is the supernatural intervention which means we are very likely being watched and are mere players in this game. It also shows a certain group of watchers want civilisation building not destroying. So they are definitely square peg round hole guys.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: RTP nowDate: 2020-02-16 21:06:30Reaction Score: 5




wild heretic said:


> To answer ur last question is an easy one. Africa is as it is becasue of africans, just as germany is as it is because of germans and england is as it is because of the english, or at least they used to be.


Firstly, you did not really answer any of the questions, but I'll leave that aside for now... your response above that every country or people are solely due to their own actions goes against what I have observed in my short time on this "plane". In fact, it goes against what I have read on this forum. Most on this forum seem to think that hidden forces are behind much of our convoluted history and problems that we find ourselves in. Are you saying that England is the exception to your statement? If so, why? I see absolutely no evidence that every problem faced by the various "nations" of this realm are all of their own doing.


wild heretic said:


> Its just an idea that came to me after watching a few youtube videos.


So you watched a few videos and the idea just came to you?


wild heretic said:


> The biggest take away from the liberia video is the supernatural intervention which means we are very likely being watched and are mere players in this game. It also shows a certain group of watchers want civilisation building not destroying. So they are definitely square peg round hole guys.


Ok, so now you are contradicting yourselves because you are now saying that "supernatural" intervention does influence societal outcomes???


wild heretic said:


> If people in one area want to kill and eat each other who are we to judge if it makes them happy. As long as they arent eating us as that would be our hell.


How do we know that the Vice "documentary" is not a scripted act? Also, if eating people is a problem you are concerned about, you do not have to go to Africa, lots of people eating happens right here in good ole US of A. If you care to dig into it, you will find it.


----------



## wild heretic (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: wild hereticDate: 2020-08-15 22:35:49Reaction Score: 1




RTP now said:


> Firstly, you did not really answer any of the questions, but I'll leave that aside for now... your response above that every country or people are solely due to their own actions goes against what I have observed in my short time on this "plane". In fact, it goes against what I have read on this forum. Most on this forum seem to think that hidden forces are behind much of our convoluted history and problems that we find ourselves in. Are you saying that England is the exception to your statement? If so, why? I see absolutely no evidence that every problem faced by the various "nations" of this realm are all of their own doing.
> 
> So you watched a few videos and the idea just came to you?
> 
> ...


Is your question what is the origin of culture?

It is mostly genetic (body program) mixed with external programming (eg media, religion, education). I believe we are like robots with programmed hardware and software. Hence my seeming contradiction. You will never get germans to behave like say aborigines due to the harrdware, but you can get them to do negative things by rewriting their operational software. This software can only operate the hardware it has been given. Africa will need a hardware update to succeed i think.


Example one. An aborigine can never do engineering like a german. It doesnt have the same hardware. However u can program them to do engineering through education and religion if you so desire, but it wont be the same. An example of this is john frum's cargo cult. The south sea islanders could build planes due to their new religion (not education), but their planes werent the same as american ones.

Example two. Germans are super organised as a group due to their hardware. However, the direction for this organisation can be programmed. They can fight wars and bomb cities etc. Or build a soceity.

Example three. White women have a hardware program which makes a lot of them want to emotionally give and support something greater than themselves on the heart level. Their software determines where this bleeding heart energy goes to. It can go to her community, family and children or it can be programmed to support anything else such as marxism, black lives matter, the environment, feminism. It really doesnt matter.

I used race a lot in the above examples but this also applies to individuals and their hardware. My wife doesnt understand math for example. She never will. She can copy method but not understand why that method is used. To overcome this she will need a hardware upgrade. 

Now i think you understand the predicament of this world and that the fight is in the unseen world of which we are merely pawns in an inter dimensional game. The negative programmers of this world work for the devils and demons, even possessed by them. Does that mean that the rest of us are possessed by angels? Probably. At least the players, not the npc robots.


Ps. I have no idea where ideas and thoughts come from. That idea just came to me all of a sudden. It was a burning thought so i had to release it.


----------



## EUAFU (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: EUAFUDate: 2020-08-16 13:30:16Reaction Score: 0




BrokenAgate said:


> Comparing the Bible to the myths of other religions, and knowing what I now know about history, it seems like the writers of Genesis (and parts of some other books, as well) were trying to convey highly advanced ideas in a language that was no longer adequate for the job. They were passing on stories that they had learned from their ancestors but, lacking an understanding of the concepts, since so much time had passed, they did the best they could with the understanding they possessed. It would be like one of those "previously uncontacted tribes" that we occasionally read about trying to explain things like fighter jets, nuclear war, and computer technology using their own language. This is the feeling I get now when reading Genesis.


This is the main problem with literal interpretations of the Bible, or more appropriately called materialistic interpretations. There may have been a World Flood, it seems that yes, but it is more likely that the story of Noah's Ark is an allegory (interpretation that consists of representing thoughts, ideas, qualities in figurative form).
What would be the teaching of this allegory of the Ark? The Ark has 3 floors that represent human mental levels. The reptilian brain, the unconscious and the conscious. The "reptilian" or ancestral brain is sunk in the waters of confusion and is found in "all animals", so the Ark takes all animals. The forty days of intense rain are the period of purification when you withdraw from the world, as Jesus went away to fast in the desert for 40 days. After these 40 days Noah opens the top part of the Ark because the moment of purification has passed and now he can release the power of the unconscious, first in the form of a crow and then in the form of a dove. These two birds indicate that the unconscious is dual it accepts any aspect of life as real, that is, it accepts any command from the conscious that in this case is personified by Noah. In short, the unconscious accepts the imagination as real no matter what kind of imagination or thought has. The dove that returns with an olive branch in its beak indicates that the fruits of the imagination (dove) controlled by the conscious (Noah) are materialized by the harmony of the conscious and unconscious, but this only occurs when the reptilian brain (represented by the waters) does not act more. Also see that the reptliano brain causes the death of all that are controlled by it.
Basically what the Bible is showing is: purify your mind, control your unconscious through the conscious and you will have an alliance with God and a new earth, free from corruption will be given to you.
Now is the story of the Ark taking place. It is possible, after all, God can teach the truth in various ways and use facts to convey spiritual teachings and often these teachings are lost due to materialistic compulsion. Another aspect of this materialistic compulsion is to find “technological” solutions for Biblical events.
I find it more prudent to find the spiritual teachings behind the allegories and events narrated in the Bible.


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HollyHolyDate: 2020-08-16 15:22:35Reaction Score: 1


this guy makes a lot of sense to me he is a nantotech chemist  developing all kinds of applications for stuff. He is  a christian Jew   but he has so many talks among some of the things he talks about are evolution,  Big Bang  and creating life in a test tube etc.  He makes a point that genesis is so abbreviated  that there is no scientific data per se in it .He believes it  is an outline of what took place without the how to data . He explains what that would consist of if it existed. This talk he he refuses to mention God or belief or anything like that and discusses only the science of  origins and duplicating origins. Molecules don't care about life


----------



## EUAFU (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: EUAFUDate: 2020-08-16 16:52:44Reaction Score: 3


"Evolution" is a proven statistical impossibility. Whoever believes in evolution is the biggest type of irrational believer I know because he believes in something completely impossible. Impossibilities such as animals that evolve and adapt to others, organs that "evolve" and fit into structures that evolve independently, but that would not survive (soon would not evolve) without the counterpart that evolves before and so on.
As for the complete nonsense of pigs giving rise to humans, it is only the derivation of the madness of beliefs in aliens, which, incidentally, would not explain anything.


----------

